# So will the "International" Building code apply???



## cda (Apr 2, 2019)

http://www.nbc12.com/2019/04/01/nasa-announces-top-three-designs-homes-mars/


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 2, 2019)

No the "International" will not be applicable but I am sure they are working on the"Intergalactic" code


----------

